# PCC issue



## gauravmmec (Apr 27, 2009)

Dear All,

MY CO ask me to submit PCC in 60 days. I am from india and i have to get PCC from passport office , chandigarh.

I am getting different aswers from different people regarding PCC.
Like
1. PCC will be given o same day
2. PCC will take 7-10days
3. PCC will take 60 days.

Also regading document, i am getting different checklist.

Could any one confirm the exact required documents and time frame , who has done PCC from india ( especially from chandigarh ). 

Gaurav


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Gaurav

I suggest you go to the passport office and talk to them directly. If you can manage an agent who gets these things try, look around, they take some money but get your work done in no time provided all your documents (proofs of identity etc are in order)

PCC normally takes a week. when did u get your police verification done for your passport? why I ask this is because if it was done in last 2 yrs then they dont do it again and check their system and give a clearance, if otherwise, they do a physical verification.

you can also go to the nearest police station and see what the cops say, they might be able to do it for you.

What checklist are we talking about here?


----------



## gauravmmec (Apr 27, 2009)

Checklist like --- document to be attached while applying for PCC in passport office


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

oh, 

atleast 2 residential address proofs, identity proof, i guess that is all they need. basically the papers that you give for your passport, the same papers.


----------



## gauravmmec (Apr 27, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> oh,
> 
> atleast 2 residential address proofs, identity proof, i guess that is all they need. basically the papers that you give for your passport, the same papers.


Thanks

I also found following answer:--------

PCC has to be done from the office where your passport has been issued, in case you are in India. I got it done from Chandigarh. I submitted the application in morning and got the PCC letter at 2 PM the same day. Looks like Chandigarh office is really fast. My passport was 6 yrs old. 
Also, they do put a stamp in passport stating PCC issued for XYZ country. 
If outside India, you need to send the original to consulate and you will get PCC in a month. They will also stamp the passport. I got mine from New York consulate 3 months back and it took me 1 month.




What to do :confused2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

nothing to do, just go to the passport office, dont waste time 

I think they do give a counterfoil with the details tht u have applied for PCC or whatever at the passport office, scan it and send it to the CO stating, you have sent it for PCC and are waiting for the same.

Incase it takes longer, it isnt your fault, atleast you have a proof that you took action on time and it is the govt taking time.

whats confusing you? there are few things not in your hand, so relax and do the right thing without wasting time


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> nothing to do, just go to the passport office, dont waste time
> 
> I think they do give a counterfoil with the details tht u have applied for PCC or whatever at the passport office, scan it and send it to the CO stating, you have sent it for PCC and are waiting for the same.
> 
> ...



Gourav,
Let me share something from my side, I am doing this process since last week, I have been asked to submit PCC within 28 days by CO.

Last tuesday, We have filled PCC application for my wife, they have given reciept as acknoledgement of the same. 

about the document

You will need to fill form-2 and PP form with appress proof, nothing else. (If it is same process as bangalore or KARNATAKA). 

In my wife's case we just flled up form-2, PP form, IT return filling acknoledgement and Employer's letter (Original). they took her passport with application.

One more thing her passport has been issued from Ahmedabad office.

If you are staying at current address for more than 1 or 2 yrs then you need to fill only one PP form otherwise you will need to fill more PP forms (with address proof or without proof not sure about that )

FYI : In bangalore they dont consider the rent agreement 

This process it pretty simple if we go with all documents, mind you even we were able to fill the same on second attempt 

let me know if you need more information 

Regards
Jiggy


----------



## ktrianta (Feb 14, 2009)

Boy, this conversation is starting to scare me. Does DIAC actually ask you to submit the PCC within a certain timeframe?

I have to get my PCC done in Canada while I live in Australia, and according to the RCMP website (Royal Canadian Mounted Police who are responsible for all PCC's), it takes up to 120 days to complete.

If DIAC asks to for this in 28 days, or even 60 days, I won't be able to provide it to them!!!

KT


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi kt

u can always provide them proof (acknowledgment slip) that you have applied for the same. A lot of people start the PCC process much before they are asked for, that way they done loose time when the CO asks fr it but current timeline is erratic and I dont think one should risk getting the PCC done before it is asked for.

Cheers


----------



## ktrianta (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info anj....my agent said they would advise me when to do the PCC. Not sure how I would be able to obtain an acknowledgement slip from the RCMP while I'm in OZ..I won't be there in person to complete them...I'll be doing the fingerprints here in Sydney, and will courier them to Canada.

Perhaps I should advise my agent on how long the PCC from Canada will take?

KT


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

makes sense.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Gaurav,

could you please help me as my case is like yours, I am waiting for CO but need information reg PCC in advance to avoid last minute rush.

My passport is also issued from Chandigarh (in 2003) and need to get PCC from Chd Passport office and your advice would be valuable to me.

1. I am currently in Mumbai and staying here for last 4 years, I have lerner's license valid upto Aug 2010 and LIC receipt, Vehicle registration, bank statements etc as a proof of residence in Mumbai.

2. My question is do I need to disclose that m living in Mumbai or should i say that m living at my native;s place only i.e. Punjab?

3. Is there anything like they wud say me to goto Mumbai passport office to get your PCC if i show them that m currently living in mumbai????

Also, please provide all details like how you get PCC in such a short time, if you can furnish all documents you carried with you please ?

Hi Anj,

As you already adviced me for PCC but Gaurav's case is just like mine case and if can again spare some time for above questions, that wud be really helpful....

Thanks a lot Gaurav and Anj, waiting for your soonest reply.....


Viren


gauravmmec said:


> Thanks
> 
> I also found following answer:--------
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Viren

i will tell you what all is needed for residence proof. Ration Card, Election Identity Card, Nationalised Bank Account statement, Govt Landline (like in Delhi it is MTNL), Registered Rent Deed (But many dont accept this as a proof). I doubt LIC receipt will be accepted.

Any two out of these, nothing else works. Basically they need govt proofs of residence. Ironic I know but u cant help it.

If u want to get teh address changed in the pp, do it, else dont tell them u stay in Mumbai, get your PCC from Chandigarh. Why dont u make a trip and see if they will issue it without any proof. Send someone fmor your place, ask them to catch hold of a tout or agent and see what they find out.

Else go the longer route, get your address changed in the pp, (if u any two of the above documents).

If you go to the Mumbai pp office, the right procedure would be, the y do a police check on you and then they get you the PCC.

I am going thru hell right now when it comes to PP. I gt it made in tatkal, my previous one expired long back an dstupid me never got it renewed. anyway, so in tatkal they do the police check after the pp is issued, in my case it was done 4 months after the pp was issued. the cop came, took money and i thought its done. but i later realised the ****** gave negative report (the report said person not contactable) so i hv applied for it again, its been 2 and half months and i have not heard form them. its irritating specially for Gurgaon Delhi as we apply in Delhi, and Gurgaon falls in Haryana, the documents go from delhi to panchkula to god knows where and then come to gurgaon mini secretariat and then to the polic estation. the police check is done, and it goes back the same route.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for this useful & detailed explanation. it would help..

one more thing in my mind if i dnt tell them that i live in mumbai, is that on my passport, i have one visa stamped for Singapore through my company, so is there any chance that PP office come to know the details that a year back i went to singapore from mumbai thru this company and my address and designation etc. ?



anj1976 said:


> Viren
> 
> i will tell you what all is needed for residence proof. Ration Card, Election Identity Card, Nationalised Bank Account statement, Govt Landline (like in Delhi it is MTNL), Registered Rent Deed (But many dont accept this as a proof). I doubt LIC receipt will be accepted.
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

I have already scheduled to go to Chd next week and would update here my experience, but please do reply to my below doubt....

Gaurav,

can you also put your thoughts as per my earlier post please?



erviren said:


> Thanks for this useful & detailed explanation. it would help..
> 
> one more thing in my mind if i dnt tell them that i live in mumbai, is that on my passport, i have one visa stamped for Singapore through my company, so is there any chance that PP office come to know the details that a year back i went to singapore from mumbai thru this company and my address and designation etc. ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Do you think they have so much time to go through all this? nopes, they are more than happy doing as little work as possible.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hii...i have one doubt here...

my colleague working in IT company going to South Africa on work permit visa.
He is staying in Hyderabad and he went to his native place (not hyd), means his district headquarters where he earlier applied for PP. He paid around 2000 Rupees and got one letter. 
He submitted to their HR dept and they did NOT accept that. 

Now, he went to hyderabad passport office, and applied for PCC now with the banks tatement as new address proof.

Why they rejected that which he applied from his native place?
Also, as he is staying in new address, verification is gng to takesplace again?how much time in gen, it wil take?

becoz...i may also hav to do same procedure..as we both hav pp from same District.

many thanks,


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

thats a fact 

lets see what would happen, hope it would go smooth



anj1976 said:


> Do you think they have so much time to go through all this? nopes, they are more than happy doing as little work as possible.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

erviren said:


> I have already scheduled to go to Chd next week and would update here my experience, but please do reply to my below doubt....
> 
> Gaurav,
> 
> can you also put your thoughts as per my earlier post please?


Dear Erviren,

We are in the same situation to get PCC as you were round one year back. I need your help to get it resolved:

1) I have got my passport renewed almost a year back from my hometown in Rajasthan. But for last 1 year, I am staying at Delhi. I believe if I go to Rajasthan Passport office, I will get my PCC same day as my police clearance is already done there. Would it be fine if I get my PCC from my home-state? In your case, did you get your PCC from Chandigrah?

2) My wife's passport is issued from Bangalore. But we have been living in Delhi for last one year. I understand if my wife applies for PCC in Bangalore passport office, she can get PCC same day. But I believe she needs to show current residential proof while applying for PCC at Bangalore, but as said we do not have any current residential proof for banaglore. Can she get a PCC directly filling Form and submitting passport Or she really needs a residential proof? Please give your ideas.

3) We are also thinking to apply for my wife's PCC from Delhi. As her passport is issued from bangalore. Will it take a lot of time? Also , is this an issue that my PCC would be from Rajasthan and her PCC from Dehli passport office? Can this confuse CO and he may ask for explanation or so? Please suggest.

Thanks a lot for replies in advance,
-Baljinsi


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Baljinsi

1. get your PCC from Rajastha, it is not very far form Delhi, traveling wont be an issue. it will be faster and easier to go that route

2. PCC from Bangalore is better for your spouse. Again, faster

3. incase of PCC from Delhi, they will ask for 1 year's proofs, do you have all required proofs? remember, they do not consider mobile phone bill (airtel/vodafone/idea) as a proof, they want MTNL or Dolphin bills, Lease for rented accommodation is not considered till the time it is registered, basically they ask for Govt proofs when they do police verification. The norm is one year's proof but they do not listen till the time they have 2 years proofs in hand and trust me, Delhi passport services can make a person go mad.

If one passport PCC is from Bangalore and the other from Delhi/Rajasthan, they do not really bother, till the time you have the PCC it is alright to get it form different states.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Baljinsi
> 
> 1. get your PCC from Rajastha, it is not very far form Delhi, traveling wont be an issue. it will be faster and easier to go that route
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Anj1976, you are really a big help always.
I have a few doubts,
1) If I try to get my spouse's PCC from bangalore, we do not have any current residential proof from Bangalore. Also when we fill form2 (Miscelleneous services) while applying for PCC, we need to fill current residential address. Now we have left that bangalore address where we used to live and we are at Gurgaon. I am not sure how will we handle it to get from Bangalore. One option can be , I can fill my friend's address who is staying in Bangalore (But that's again is another address of bangalore, not the one mentioned in Passport). We are really undecided about Bangalore.

2) My wife has address proof of our permanent address in Rajasthan. She has name in ration card, she has driving license issued recently. SO one method can be to apply in Rajasthan passport ofc stating that she is staying on permanent address. So Rajasthan seems to be a better choice than delhi.

Please give your ideas on it...

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we did not give any residential proofs when we submitted our passport for pcc

now did you say gurgaon? you must be kidding me when you say you plan to get the pcc done from Delhi? Do you know the procedure? the documents go to Panchkula then come to gurgaon mini secretariat, they then go to respective police station, the cop comes, does your verification, the documents go to mini secretariat again then to panchkula adn then come back to delhi. i seriously do not suggest doing this.

write the same address as on the passport for bangalore passport. fill the misc form and submit it with the fee. i think i gave you my agent's number, i spoke to him, he says you do not have to give any documents again if your police verification was done at the time of the passport. 

as for rajasthan proof for your wife, no they do not consider drivers license as a proof, ration card they accept but they need 2 proofs atleast

i would still suggest bangalore route


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> we did not give any residential proofs when we submitted our passport for pcc
> 
> now did you say gurgaon? you must be kidding me when you say you plan to get the pcc done from Delhi? Do you know the procedure? the documents go to Panchkula then come to gurgaon mini secretariat, they then go to respective police station, the cop comes, does your verification, the documents go to mini secretariat again then to panchkula adn then come back to delhi. i seriously do not suggest doing this.
> 
> ...



Thanks Anj1976. Thanks a lot for reply.
I read on forums. Bangalore passport with PCC is delivered on the address mentioned in the passport (And in Form-2). They do not give it back in Hand unlike Jaipur passport ofc or so.
One more doubt I have: Can we provide CO, a PCC obtained from SP office (Local police station) or so? For my sister who moved to canada as Permanent Resident, any of these two was acceptable (Either from Passport office Or from SP office police station).? Do you have any idea on this. Thanks ,
-Baljinsi


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think for India the pcc has to be on the passport, not sure. you can ask the people living in your previous address to notify you when the guy comes to give the passport, i am sure people will help. all i am trying to say is you will be in deep trouble if you go the gurgaon route, it took us 8 months to get our pcc done from gurgaon/delhi. the cops here are crazy, just dont want to work, they did my our verification twice. 

i dont know how it is in jaipur.


----------

